# Dog Sitting



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Does anyone have the name of a good dog sitting service. Someone who will take our Golden Retriever for this weekend into their house.
Hope you can recommend someone. Would prefer Paphos area but hopefully someone that one of you guys has used before.
thanks


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

The only one I know comes to your home, Simon, he is always busy so guess he must be ok, but I have never used him, he does come down to PAWS shelter dog walking. He advertises in the press, I'll try and get his number today just in case you need it.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> The only one I know comes to your home, Simon, he is always busy so guess he must be ok, but I have never used him, he does come down to PAWS shelter dog walking. He advertises in the press, I'll try and get his number today just in case you need it.


Simons number is
I hope he can be of help to you.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Try the "Barking Mad Hotel" The lady's name is Susan. Email: [email protected] 
Telephone: 99181502 

My in-laws left one of their dogs there twice now and just recently for 3 weeks.


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you will call you when we next decide to go away for a night or two. Really appreciate you getting back to me.


----------

